# Summer Show Related Tack/Equipment



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

It is already hot, hot, hot here. The past week has been cooler, but still hot. We would like to show in July/August but it got me thinking about summer related items we should bring. 

So, What are your "must have" pieces of summer show equipment? Where do you purchase it from?

Thanks!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Water- hehe and when is the show?


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL There are sevearl of them coming up.







I'll get you a list.







I could use an additional set of hands, anytime you want to volunteer...lol...

I've got mister bottles and battery operated fans on my list. I also plan to bring a small cooler to keep ice in (which will melt) and soak cotton towels in it to place on the doggers.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've always wanted one of these - 
http://www.walmart.com/Quik-Shade-Instant-Canopy-12-by-12/ip/4321120
Not this particular brand but a tent/canopy for shade.

Keeps it cooler for people and dogs. And I wouldn't roast in the sun like I usually do.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I have a list of stuff that people people put together on the lab board that I send to ya


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are a couple of ideas:

These shade tarps are great: shade tarp 
The description states that they reduce the temp by up to 14 degrees which I have found to be true- I keep a thermometer in my car. 

These rechargeable fans: O2 cool 
cost around $45 and are well worth the money. The small crate fans are worthless, IMO. The 10" battery fans take 8 D-cells and don't last a whole day.

Here's a brilliant product: KoolerAire 
that is really reasonably priced and would be great on a hot day when you have to crate in the car. I'm actually going to try to make one- I'm cheap like that.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

That KoolerAire thingy looks neat. I don't have A/C in my car and had to drive 5 hours out of state last week in over 90 degree weather. Wish I had one of those! Looks like it's really just a fan that pulls the cool air out from the ice, interesting idea.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

For outside shows, I also bring Isa's Kool Collar that is worn around the neck. Works wonders but can't be worn in the ring.








http://www.koolcollarstore.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I make sure my crates have airflow, so they are not boxed in against the sides of the car. I open ALL windows, slider doors, and hatch (unless it lets more sun in). I have very thin, white piece of fabric that I pin up to block sun, and also one of those foil-looking sun shield things. All dogs have constant access to water and I wet their bedding. I check on the dogs every half hour and rearrange sun blocks, crates, doors/windows as needed.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:I also plan to bring a small cooler to keep ice in (which will melt) and soak cotton towels in it to place on the doggers.


Unless your dog gets overheated, it is not necessary to do this. The double coat on a GSD is good protection against the heat. Along with shade. Also be careful of putting ice in the buckets -- the sudden change in temperature is not good for them. Regular cool water is best.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone...keep your ideas coming.











> Originally Posted By: Andaka Unless your dog gets overheated, it is not necessary to do this. The double coat on a GSD is good protection against the heat. Along with shade. Also be careful of putting ice in the buckets -- the sudden change in temperature is not good for them. Regular cool water is best.


Thanks Daphne!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AngelaMOI also plan to bring a small cooler to keep ice in (which will melt) and soak cotton towels in it to place on the doggers.


Cooling a dog is best down from underneath - not in top.

You could incest in a Chilly Dog vest: http://www.helpingudders.com/CoolingVests.htm

Or design something similar yourself.


----------

